# What to do?



## StephenG (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a few questions and comments.

My wife packed up and left November 20th and she's begun to give me all the D papers.

When she first left I did not know anything about this site, nor what was best and what was the worst I could of done in the situation... So apparently after I discovered this site (which has been AMAZING help btw, thanks to the great community) I realized I did the COMPLETE WRONG things. I begged, pleaded, brought out the good the marriage to her, blew up on her one night in text, ect... So really I have absolutely know idea what she thinks of me as of now. I'm sure everyone knows how that went down - She either ignored me text or the last thing she said " What we have is broken and can't be mended".

Anyhow, I have started the 180 but a question I have on it is does it depend on what type of person it is? For example, say I am on the 180 and I go dark (which I am doing) what if she gets the impression that I am giving up and forgot about her so she doesn't try to think about us to fix our marriage?

In a way I want to show her I still do care because there is that hope, a BIG hope that she will come thru and want to give us another chance. So going dark kinda makes me nervous about her not thinking I care anymore.

Also, do I give her a gift for Christmas? I got something as a "just in case" undecided kind of situation. For the card or to her face I was just going to say that she is still my wife during Christmas.

I love the woman to death and I don't know if she is confused or what. Her mother is a little off and I think she had a pretty large role in everything that happened and he actions she took but I am not sure and will not get into that, just bugs me...


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

The 180 is for you
Search if there is other guy
Work on YOU
any busted relationship is 2 way
if no kids, dark as north pole


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

As for Christmas, if you're not together, guy those golf clubs you always wanted


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

At this point she's giving you the impression that the marriage is over - best to believe her. Give her what she wants. Remove yourself completely, heal and start addressing your own needs. 
Remember, this was her decision; start moving on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

